# Look what DH bought me today



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hubby surprised me today with a 2009 4 door Toyota Tacoma 4x4 truck.  He is the best. Here is the best pic I could get tonight as it is parked in the garage.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that is so sweet of him!! Good looking truck! Congrats!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:drool: :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a sweetheart you have!!!! I like the color....very easy to "hide" dust.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats....that is really nice....give DH a hug.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow!! what a surprise


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok Trob - was your hubby talking to Brandi's hubby? 

Is all I know is BOTH of your hubbies need to talk to MINE!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats - it is beautiful! :drool:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!! Beautiful truck Teresa!!!  They can be sweet when they want to be, can't they??


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: Yep I do believe my hubby and Brandi's hubby were cut from the same cloth. Thank God for the country boy. I think he kinda felt bad for not getting me something for valentines day but he said it was because I had my Yukon for just over 5 years and it was time for me to get something new. He also had surprised me with the Yukon 5 Years ago this past Christmas. he can be sweet when he wants to.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey, it is my truck's twin!!! Except mine is 2007. Same color too.  Congrats!! It's a really great truck but I do miss my little car sometimes.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats! What a nice surprise.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> What a sweetheart you have!!!! I like the color....very easy to "hide" dust.


looks like it's big enough to "hide" a few goats too :greengrin:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL lesserweevil.
I wonder how many?

Nice truck! Lucky to have a hubby like that :drool:


----------

